# My Classic SE-R



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

nice grille- is it off an accent?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Silver cars rule.

Seva - that's the Tsuru headlight conversion from Mexico.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

samo said:


> *Silver cars rule.
> 
> Seva - that's the Tsuru headlight conversion from Mexico. *


ahh!Si!
is Tsuru a brand or is it a vehicle?
just wonderin'


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i think tsurus are the mexican sentras


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

rios said:


> *i think tsurus are the mexican sentras *


Yup.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Nice Classic*

The Classic's looking damn good, Trey... keep up the good work! I'm really diggin' the Silver paint and the Tsuru front. Very clean and straight-forward. Any shots of the motor?


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

got some shots of my old motor and my new one,will post by saturday or whenever, holla


----------

